# Stupid, stupid woman wanting one of MY kittens!



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Christ - I have just been lectured by a veterinary nurse that I am cruel because I keep my kittens until they are 13 weeks old, I early neuter and been told SHE WILL get a pedigree Selkirk at 9 weeks old. I've just told her the conversation was finished and hung up on her. Stoopit bint!

She wanted a young kitten to bond with her - forget the fact it should still be with it's mum. I told her no reputable breeder would sell her a Selkirk at that age, and in no uncertain terms she told me THEY WOULD! She was very clear about that. Didn't like the fact I hung up on her though, was going 'no, no, no, no' as the phone went down. She lectured me at every turn! Told me I couldn't have a chocolate tortie, told me I was very cruel to early neuter, told me she would be able to tell a boy from a girl at 2 weeks - didn't understand about the smoke gene but pretended to. Didn't listen to the research I told her about. Just goes to prove that some vets nurses are crap. Was basically going to try to tell me she would take the kitten at 9 weeks and do it's jabs etc herself then she would probably breed it. And she would have wanted it at cut price. Wish I'd taken her name.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

.................


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> .................


That was precisely my face too!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I would complain to the vet practice.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Steverags said:


> I would complain to the vet practice.


If only I knew who she was Steve - I forgot to take her name I was so enraged. I barely got a word in edgeways and she expected me to let her have one of my precious little darlings! She rang me for one of my kittens. Had to drop into the one sided conversation about 4 times that she was a vet nurse.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Stupid bint! 

Some people think they know everything once they get to be vet nurses - in reality they don't know very much at all!

And we all know only very special slaves get to have a Spid baby


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you have her number? Easy for someone else to call pretending to be that breeder who will sell her a curly, then get her name.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Only a mobile Carly. Do you want it?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Now busy editing my website to say "if you disagree with what I do (early neutering, keeping kittens to 13 weeks etc), then move on to the next breeder, please. 'Cos I ain't moving on this." - but put a bit nicer.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you sure she really is a vet nurse? She could have been because they know very little about pedigree breeding but she may just have said she was. Mind you, a friend of mine had a vet wanting one of her kittens and had a nearly identical experience so I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> Are you sure she really is a vet nurse? She could have been because they know very little about pedigree breeding but she may just have said she was. Mind you, a friend of mine had a vet wanting one of her kittens and had a nearly identical experience so I'm not at all surprised.


No I'm not sure - I just know what she told me. Quite possible she was saying it to seem a good owner. I've had people say it before to gain points.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

there is usually some ads up of a breeder selling kittens and her ad always states shes a vet nurse and if I remember correctly the kittens were always sold before they should be.

put her number into google see what you get.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> there is usually some ads up of a breeder selling kittens and her ad always states shes a vet nurse and if I remember correctly the kittens were always sold before they should be


I have something in my mind that they're taught kittens should go at 8 or 9 weeks. Think we had a load of trainees from Bristol doing the rounds at the Supreme and they had some funny ideas. Considering how vets push and push for vaccination I can't understand their objection to kittens being old enough to be fully vaccinated before leaving the safety of their birth home.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> put her number into google see what you get.


Nothing came up


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> I have something in my mind that they're taught kittens should go at 8 or 9 weeks. Think we had a load of trainees from Bristol doing the rounds at the Supreme and they had some funny ideas. Considering how vets push and push for vaccination I can't understand their objection to kittens being old enough to be fully vaccinated before leaving the safety of their birth home.


I expect they also think they are quite capable of doing the jabs themselves - often at cost. SO will make the kitten cheaper.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Nothing came up


hmm boo was hoping you would get something interesting then.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I expect they also think they are quite capable of doing the jabs themselves


They believe all kittens should go to all owners pre vaccination so whereas they certainly do think they will save costs for themselves it isn't the primary argument. All the 'research' saying so is based on unintended moggy litters so coming from anecdotal evidence rooted in kittens which won't be properly socialised in most cases. The window for socialisation is gone anyway by 8/9 weeks. I suspect that what actually happens is people taking in a kitten give more attention to a younger one and therefore feel more bonded to it. That of course has nothing whatsoever to do with what's best for the kitten.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> there is usually some ads up of a breeder selling kittens and her ad always states shes a vet nurse and if I remember correctly the kittens were always sold before they should be.
> 
> put her number into google see what you get.


Yes... I have seen and contacted her ... Told me a could have a BSH at 9 weeks and it didnt matter whether the cat was registered or not she would be good to breed from ... Lol


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have had several enquiries this time round from people wanting kittens early and 'they will do the vaccinations themselves' and several who have tried to say keeping them until 13 weeks means they won't bond with their new family  i have told all of them the same, under no circumstances does a kitten leave here before 13 weeks, all kittens stay with their mum until the day they leave and that seperating earlier does much more damage in terms of socialising than leaving a few weeks longer but some people don't want to listen and there are plenty of people out there willing to sell a kitten at 8 weeks or younger unfortunately


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> several who have tried to say keeping them until 13 weeks means they won't bond with their new family


I find it ironic when the vast majority of kittens will become free roaming cats which are ignored other than being fed.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

havoc said:


> I find it ironic when the vast majority of kittens will become free roaming cats which are ignored other than being fed.


Would hope that my kittens don't end up like that hopefully I have chosen good families for them but yes agree that for many people cats do seem to be something to be fed and then chucked back out, there are a number of cats in our local area like that and it makes me so mad


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

And the vast majority of those people got a cat at 7-8 weeks. Bonding with it as a kitten obviously doesn't extend into adulthood. Those who wait are much more likely to love their cats forever!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd say the younger a kitten somebody wants the more likely it is to fall out of favour when it grows into a cat. I don't want buyers who want a kitten. I want buyers who want a cat.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stupid so and so. Doesn't surprise me though as the lady vet at my practice who I now refuse to see, thought MC were fully developed by a year. 

Btw I liked your first post because you put the phone down on her.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't get the whole 'the younger they are the better they'll bond' thing. It's complete and utter nonsense!

What about those of us with adult rescues? Do they not bond with us?  I got Spooks at 4 *years* old and I've never had such a strong bond with any animal.

What people don't realise is that those extra 4 weeks don't make a jot of difference regarding bonding but a huge amount of difference on the cat's long term happiness, security and well-being.

No wonder you're mad, just thinking about it makes me want to do this --> :mad2:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Spid, I'll have it if you want me to play pretend, phone her and try and get a name! Otherwise, not too bothered.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

She sounds dreadful, she obviously thinks that with her being a vet nurse you should be doing whatever she wants. We got Claude at if I remember rightly, a little under 19 weeks and it had no impact on bonding whatsoever, its a poor excuse for someone wanting a tiny kitten. I would choose an older kitten over a younger kitten any day.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Lets hope.....

a) She wasn't a vet nurse and was pertending...
b) She asks her vet about the conversation and he/she puts her right.
c) An animal at the vets poops on her stupid face.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What is the obsession with young kittens!? These people are so selfish.
Yes all cute cute cute but my Thomas just gets more handsome every day and as for the bonding well... What a load of [email protected]!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

spid said:


> If only I knew who she was Steve - I forgot to take her name I was so enraged. I barely got a word in edgeways and she expected me to let her have one of my precious little darlings! She rang me for one of my kittens. Had to drop into the one sided conversation about 4 times that she was a vet nurse.


I doubt she was really a vet nurse. Anyone can say they are whatever, just so you will take her word for everything. I know someone who says she's a vet nurse specialising in nutrition, if you please - no qualifications whatsoever, and her dogs had Bakers till one decided not to eat it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A bit of sunshine and they all come out.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Spid, I'll have it if you want me to play pretend, phone her and try and get a name! Otherwise, not too bothered.


No, I'm not bothered. ANd it would be awkward to say how you got her number - as I hung up on her - I was obviously annoyed with her so why would I pass on her number to someone who could give her a kitten.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I doubt she was really a vet nurse.


There's an evens chance she is. Vets and vet nurses can be very against GCCF protocol. It's as if they have to be to reinforce their idea we're all creating inbred mutants and making a fortune doing so.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She probably isn't a vet nurse at all. You get all sort of lies from people who want to get something from you they know they would not ordinarily get.
I work in a hospital laboratory, and I have had my share of patients pretending to be their GP's assistant, asking for test results.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

No doubt she will get a Selkirk kitten at 8 to 9 weeks old but we all know it won't be from a reputable breeder although the potential buyer will think otherwise.

 ya can't put it where it won't go. Worrying though if she is a vet nurse.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Happens here too, vets or vet nurses thinking they can take them younger and do vet work themselves.
I know one lady who did let one go at 10 weeks and for him to neuter (like most here she early neuters) tried ringing at 6 months to make sure he'd done the spay and couldn't get hold of him. First and last time she's ever let one underage and not desexed


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Spid , i would'nt change anything on your website .... You don't have to explain anything to anyone ..... Unfortunately you will come across IDIOTS ... as you probs have done in the past ....... 

Your a sensible lady  with a vast amount of knowledge .... Though not a breeder i too would have hung -up , well before you lol ..... I have Zero tolerance for fools ..... There is a lot of funny stuff , being posted , and asked atm in the forum ..... I do wonder T if this might be a P take ??? Perhaps not , who knows , but my cynical mind ...... often makes me wonder ..... BTW .... your BBB ...... are a credit to both you and Soupie


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What an idiot. Can't believe the gall of some people.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I don't get the whole 'the younger they are the better they'll bond' thing. It's complete and utter nonsense!
> 
> What about those of us with adult rescues? Do they not bond with us?  I got Spooks at 4 *years* old and I've never had such a strong bond with any animal.


Charlie-girl was five when she padded into my life, and Carly will testify as to what a sweetheart she is and the sheer range of things she trusts me to do with her. My little mini-panther 

Think I'll try and squeeze something in to the Justa guide about older kittens bonding with humans better than younger ones due to having acquired good social skills and confidence from Mum and litter mates...

And well done to you, Spid, for sending her packing! I take it the rest of the resposible Selkirk circle will be watching out for this muppet now?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> Charlie-girl was five when she padded into my life, and Carly will testify as to what a sweetheart she is and the sheer range of things she trusts me to do with her. My little mini-panther
> 
> Think I'll try and squeeze something in to the Justa guide about older kittens bonding with humans better than younger ones due to having acquired good social skills and confidence from Mum and litter mates...
> 
> And well done to you, Spid, for sending her packing! I take it the rest of the resposible Selkirk circle will be watching out for this muppet now?


OH YES! Unfortunately I was too flabbergasted to calmly take her name before cutting her off. But yes, it has been reported back.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I was too flabbergasted to calmly take her name before cutting her off


You only think of it afterwards don't you and kick yourself for not getting full details to warn others


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Indeed - I just wanted her to stop talking rubbish (as well as to stop insulting me)


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Never ceases to amaze me how people like this think arguing and insulting the breeder will make some difference. It's like dealing with a petulant child.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Indeed - the breaking point was when she told me I was "_very very cruel to early neuter - and didn't I agree_". What she expected me to say I don't know. _Yes, of course I'm a very cruel breeder who deliberately forces my kittens to undergo a very cruel procedure! _???  What she got was "_Thank you but I think this conversation is over now_." and she went down protesting '_no, no,no, no, no_.'

As I said to hubby when he came in - how she thought that arguing with me from the outset of the phone call was going to persuade me to let her have one of my kittens I don't know? Surely she should have been all sweet and nice even if she disagreed?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the fact that the Selkirk breeders work together like that, I really do. Wish more breeders were as caring.

And I do agree with Jes. I got Tia at about 3 and Gabbs at 12 weeks. Tango was 10 months, so to say I couldn't possibly bond with any of them is just ridiculous! Whether they've been born here or have come to me older, they all love and are loved just as much!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just be thankful that they are idiots who don't think! I know of more than one who's told the breeder everything they want to hear then has taken a kitten and bred or done whatever the liked with it. This was one of the main drives behind my commitment to early neuter, as I swore that none of my bubs would end up as a breeding machine.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> the breaking point was when she told me I was "very very cruel to early neuter


Well it's pretty cruel to the person who wants a kitten to breed from illicitly


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Surely the starting point when someone rings should be taking a name, address & phone number? I wouldn't want to talk to anyone about my kittens who isn't willing to disclose who they are and where they are.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Surely the starting point when someone rings should be taking a name, address & phone number? I wouldn't want to talk to anyone about my kittens who isn't willing to disclose who they are and where they are.


I never do that (apart from a name unless they've already told me), not that I'm suggesting there's anything wrong with doing so. I usually only ask for contact details towards the end of the conversation if I *really* like the sound of them


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't either. I take contact details only once I know I want to keep in contact.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep that's pretty much how I do - have a conversation and then take details - I might not like them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a delightful individual  I am only glad I've never come across anyone so rude! I have had people ask if they can have kittens earlier but have been very understanding when I have explained why they can't. 
I don't usually take any details until towards the end of a conversation either.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

spid said:


> If only I knew who she was Steve - I forgot to take her name I was so enraged. I barely got a word in edgeways and she expected me to let her have one of my precious little darlings! She rang me for one of my kittens. Had to drop into the one sided conversation about 4 times that she was a vet nurse.


Isnt her number on your call log? just call her again act nice ask her name lol.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

People tend to give their name, and location often comes up as kittens need to be shipped, I'd not ask for an address or even a full name early on from just an enquiry though. Once they've been approved as suitable slaves all those details will follow.


----------



## zebakoli (Jul 10, 2013)

I am new here and I am getting used to this already.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

zebakoli said:


> I am new here and I am getting used to this already.


You what???????????????


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> You what???????????????


On other forums I use a meaningless post like the one you replied to is often a prelude to spamming etc.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

zebakoli said:


> I am new here and I am getting used to this already.


Wot a weird comment to make ... Confused


----------

